

Ortiz is 'terribly upset' - petegrif

If it is to believed:
‎"Ortiz last week expressed sympathy for Swartz’s family but said she was “terribly upset” they’re blaming her office."<p>In a context in which the key issue is judgement and proportionality could there be a more glaring example of insensitivity? How could she possibly imagine it is appropriate to emphasize how 'terribly upset' she is that her office has been blamed when the context is someone has taken his own life?  Truly extraordinary and if true, sadly revealing.
======
sp332
Ortiz has been told, by other people, for her entire career, that strong and
disproportionate tactics are good. Most of her career advancement has been on
big cases where she threw the book and the kitchen sink at whatever bad guy
she had in her sights. After years of being rewarded for this, being brought
up short by people claiming she was prosecuting too hard must be quite an eye-
opener.

